# Erie smallmouth - Niagara salmon



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Went off Buffalo this weekend ( Sun & Mon) for smallmouth. Caught some nice size fish up to 5 lbs. Decent numbers but not as many as we had caught in past years.
We decided not to fish for salmon in the lower Niagara as the fish count in the river is low. 
Here are a few pics.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

those are deffinetly decent lol!!! good job bet they fought!!!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

BlueMax......those are some nice smallies. Good job. Do you charter the Niagara or are ya fishin your own rig?

From what I have seen and learned, the Lower Niagara has currents that are killers. 

What's up with the salmon that causes you to not fish them?

It's a beautiful area. Excellent fishing, awesome Canadian wineries, and The Falls. The locks of the Welland Canal are a great education.

Wish I could spend more time up that way.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Bobinstow90 said:


> BlueMax......those are some nice smallies. Good job. Do you charter the Niagara or are ya fishin your own rig?
> 
> From what I have seen and learned, the Lower Niagara has currents that are killers.
> 
> ...



Bobinstow - We had charters in 19' Lunds. We usually use the same captains for smallies on Sunday and then hit the Lower Niagara on Monday for king salmon. The lower Niagara is a dangerous area and that is why we use the local charters. This year we did not fish for salmon in the niagara because of the poor reports we received on Sunday when we were smallie fishing in Erie and where the upper Niagara begins. Water too warm in Erie and Niagara to move the salmon upstream. We did well on the smallies and figured why waste a day going for salmon when we might only get a couple per boat. Many charters caught zero on Sunday. It worked out well as we had two good days fishing for the smallmouth. I did miss hauling in some kings though. Those lead to a rush like few other battles. It is a beautiful area. We stay in Lewiston, NY. Nice town. Good food and people.


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

any recommendations on charters in that area? will be available to fish all day this monday after a sunday wedding.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Cinelli "sp" Brothers for the river


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Joe Cinnelli won the Bunky Salmon tourney last weekend, been going out with Joe for 17 years. There isnt a better capt. on the river!We always do better than most I see come in. We'll be out this Saturday with him and I have no doubt we'll do good.his website is 
http://www.niagara-fishing-guides.com/
Doubtful you can get a trip this year though


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

awesome smallies but i hope you kept the bleeding smallie  b/c if not it is a dead smallie.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

The show was just on TV they were fishing this area for smallies wit a dropshot rig. It looked awesome! They caught alot-GOOD FISHING,nsof


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Went out with Cinelli on the 20th. Did pretty good with the best being 23 lbs.
Conditions were tough,low water and really warm but as usual Joe put us right on 'em. hooked 12 & landed 6


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

bcnulater said:


> Went out with Cinelli on the 20th. Did pretty good with the best being 23 lbs.
> Conditions were tough,low water and really warm but as usual Joe put us right on 'em. hooked 12 & landed 6



They are good guys ... Glad you had a goodtime!


----------

